# roots



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

hey all, its been a while..... anyways, got a new, used, 55 gallon tank and replanted teh plants. Now that the water is clear, i notice that there are a bunch of roots sticking out. I cant remember the last time i had to replant, but correct me if I am wrong.... as long as teh roots arent ALL sticking out, then they will eventually either die or be eaten?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They'll either rot. be eaten, find their way back into the substrate. Nothing much to worry about, unless the plants are floating back up.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've got plants sprouting roots half way up the stem.

One of them ended up bending down and is rooting itself...


----------

